# Dolores in 2015?



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

I've heard various opinions on Dolores releases in 2015. I know it's way to early to tell about snow but is there a plan for boatable releases?


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

When they have enough information to notify the public they do so here:

Dolores Water Conservancy District

Way too early at this point.

Phillip


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Unfortunately it is very unlikely unless they are forced to release water due to not being able to keep every last drop.


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

I agree that is way too early to know, but an encouraging sign is the snowpack for that area is 71 percent. That is way higher than it has been in recent years at this time.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

That is frightening that 71% is better than recent years. The drought is skewing the "average" and "mean" lower as it is already. Will be interesting to see long term trends in snowpack over the next decade or so....i.e. if we get less than normal in late autumn and early winter but offset with more in late winter and early spring. 

How I would love to do an early season Dolores again though....not holding my breathe but that would make my 2015. 

Phillip


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

The Dolores one will run freely again. My first multi day trip in a kayak was The Dolores. I have never gotten back. The drainage where the Dolores is really depends on those super big and wet spring storms. I know that all drainages do but the Dolores especially because that area gets warmer sooner than the other drainages in Colorado. 
This river also reminds me of the Salt. They both have no water and we feel like we are in Heaven when we do get to run them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

